# underbite



## Ripley (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi
We have just got our puppy and took it to the vet yesterday for 2nd jabs and was told that it had an underbite. This was not picked up on the breeders vet health check, or by the breeder - should we be worried?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I think you would have to wait for the adult teeth to come before you can see whether there would be any problems.My vet checks for this at puppies 8 week check up when i have a litter,were the pups vet checked before leaving for their ne homes because i dont think a vet wouldve missed this xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome. 

I do not have much experience of this in Cockapoos as it is normally more common in short nose breeds such as Bulldogs. There was a puppy in Daisy's litter that had an underbite according to the vets report but it wasn't her. If your vet has picked it up then it probably should have been picked up by the breeders vet. I don't believe it causes major problems....what did your vet say?

What is you puppies name and how have things been going so far?


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought Olive had an underbite when we first got her, but it's just an illusion because she has blended black and white fur around her mouth. When I was a kid we had a cocker spaniel that had an underbite. It didn't cause him an issues, but sometimes his bottom teeth would shot (like he was smiling!). I think in rare cases in can be severe enough to cause eating issues, but for the most part i don't think it causes them any issues.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

A slight under bite will cause no problems at all. It will just make your poo puppy a little more unique


----------

